# New Choki Motobu Article



## shine (Jan 12, 2002)

There was an article on Choki Motobu in the martial arts newspaper Dragon Times (Vol 20).  Why do we on this discussion board care about Choki?  Because many people have conjectured that Motobu was the instructor of James Mitose, from whom various kenpoists trace their lineage. 

I Emailed the author asking for details on the possible Mitose/Motobu relationship... the correspondance is below.

Yours in Kenpo,

Andy 

At 12:10 AM 1/8/02 -0500, you wrote:

Mr Goodin -

I enjoyed reading your article in Dragon Times regarding Choki Motobu.  As a practitioner of Ed Parker's American Kenpo, I would be very interested in hearing whether or how Chosei Motobu cleared up the relationship between
James Mitose and Choki Motobu as alluded to in the article.  Do you have any information on this question? 

I am an avid reader of karate history: both traditional and westernized variants.  Please put me on your mailing list if you have one.  I look forward to reading your forthcoming book.

-Andy Schein

<signature snipped>

Aloha,

Please see our Seinenkai.com website.  You can subscribe to our newletter
there.

Unfortunately, I do not believe that there was an actual link between Motobu Sensei and James Mitose.  My friend Kimo Ferreira will be writing much more about this subject.

Respectfully,

Charles


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

This might be of interest on the Karate forum also.


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 8, 2002)

Could it be that Mitose's inclusion of Motobu in his book was not to show his uncle, but to recognize a master of kenpo that was already well known, giving readers of his book a reference point that they may be familiar with?


----------



## KENPOJOE (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shine _
> 
> *There was an article on Choki Motobu in the martial arts newspaper Dragon Times (Vol 20).  Why do we on this discussion board care about Choki?  Because many people have conjectured that Motobu was the instructor of James Mitose, from whom various kenpoists trace their lineage.
> 
> ...



Dear Shine,
I know Kimo Ferreira personally. He calls me on a regular basis and I am the Board of Technical Advisors of his Kenpo Jutsu international organization.
I have also personally interviewed Chosei Motobu via Kimo's wife Kiko at the Gathering of the eagles 2 in Las Vegas,NV last October. At that time, Motobu Sensei was very clear in stating that to his knowledge, Mitose had never trained with his father.
I hope that i was of some service,
KENPOJOE
www.rebeloskenpokarate.com
http://members.aol.com/kenpojoe/
:::getting off my soapbox now::::soapbox:


----------



## KENPOJOE (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> 
> *Could it be that Mitose's inclusion of Motobu in his book was not to show his uncle, but to recognize a master of kenpo that was already well known, giving readers of his book a reference point that they may be familiar with? *



Hi Dave!
From the articles on Mitose and on Mutsu and actually seeing a copy of Mutsu's book on Karate, where pictures and descriptions where directly plagarized by Mitose for his "What is self defense" text. It was in all probability nothing more than recognizing Motobu as a Kenpo/kempo master NOT as Mitose's "uncle or "sensei". As well as conning people into believing that he [mitose] wrote the book all by himself.

I hope that i was of some service,
KENPOJOE
www.rebeloskenpokarate.com
http://members.aol.com/kenpojoe/
:::getting off my soapbox now::::soapbox:


----------

